# Allantoin



## nframe (Apr 28, 2015)

I have made a body lotion and used 1% allantoin in the cool down phase.  I obviously did not do it properly because the allantoin is now grainy.  My question is: would it help if I re-heated the lotion so that the allantoin can dissolve properly?  I realize that the preservative would be affected by the heat so I wonder whether I could add another 1% preservative when the lotion cools?

Some people say that the allantoin should be added to the warm water phase and others say that it should be added to the cool down phase.  It is confusing...  Does anybody know?  Susan of swiftcraftymonkey advocates adding it to the warm water phase.  Is she expert that should be followed?


----------



## lsg (Apr 28, 2015)

I always try to follow Susan's advice.


----------



## nframe (Apr 28, 2015)

lsg said:


> I always try to follow Susan's advice.



OK I will, in future, include it in the warm water phase then.  

But what do you think I should do about my grainy lotion now?  Heat it up again?


----------



## new12soap (Apr 28, 2015)

No, unfortunately you cannot reheat your lotion. It will destroy the good properties of the preservative, and if you just add more you run the risk of causing a reaction. Please do not exceed maximum usage rates, for preservatives, fragrances, anything.

I, too, have always found swiftcraftmonkey to be completely reliable, so add it to the heated phase next time. Susan also recommends (and I agree) making small batches of around 100g when trying a new recipe, ingredient, method, etc.

eta: I prefer to keep allantoin at 0.5%


----------



## lsg (Apr 28, 2015)

If this is for personal use, I would heat it up until the graininess is gone and stick blend.  You can always add a minimum of preservative or just keep the lotion refrigerated for up to 2 weeks.  Some preservatives are good to use with high temps.  It just depends on what preservative you are using.


----------



## nframe (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you both.  I only make 100g at a time, so it's not so bad.  Next time, I will try 0.5% allantoin with the warm water phase and hope it will be better.


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 1, 2015)

The websites I've seen that sell this powder recommend "add to 76F water phase, then heat to 130F to ensure stabilization". Maybe try this. You could deduct 1-2 cups of water from your water phase to heat and incorporate the allantoin. Then once it cools a bit, add it back in to your water phase.


----------



## Dahila (May 1, 2015)

I use it and love it, especially in winter.  I make aftershave cream for my hubby and it is pretty effective with his sensitive skin.   
You  need to have it in temps of 70C for 20 minuts) it is like shreds of glass when not  disolved in water.  Next time


----------

